# Anti- sieze joint compound or way or machine oil to prevent chucks getting stuck



## ome (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,
was wondering  what would work better anti sieze joint compound or oil
thanks,
jon


----------



## rafe (Oct 9, 2013)

ome said:


> Hi Guys,
> was wondering  what would work better anti sieze joint compound or oil
> thanks,
> jon



When I got my lathe it was a challange to get the chuck off. The advice that worked for me ...and it is a conglomeration from a number of sources is.....Clean the threads on both spindle and chuck, use a light oil  and probably the most important gently tighten the chuck DON'T slam it on....when I use this procedure it comes back off by hand.....I tried anti-sieze early on and It may not have siezed but it stuck...


----------



## ome (Oct 9, 2013)

rafe said:


> When I got my lathe it was a challange to get the chuck off. The advice that worked for me ...and it is a conglomeration from a number of sources is.....Clean the threads on both spindle and chuck, use a light oil  and probably the most important gently tighten the chuck DON'T slam it on....when I use this procedure it comes back off by hand.....I tried anti-sieze early on and It may not have siezed but it stuck...


Thanks ,
do you think 10wt machine oil will work better than a 20 wt way oil?


and i probably did slam it too hard be ause someone on the forum suggested to hear a "clank" to know its all the way on. 
Thanks,

jon


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh gosh!  A clank means it's probably stuck!  Hah hah

Anti seize will be quite a mess after a few times taking off and putting it on.  And it will leave the spindle a mess too.  I wouldn't do it.  

Make a thread cleaner out of a piece of 4, or 10, or 12 guage wire and run it through the threads of your chucks:




How do the threads on the spindle look?


Bernie


----------



## rafe (Oct 10, 2013)

ome said:


> Thanks ,
> do you think 10wt machine oil will work better than a 20 wt way oil?
> 
> 
> ...



I use the 10wt,   way oil might work too, 3 in 1 is ok....just snug it up no clang for me


----------



## zman (Oct 10, 2013)

For that sort of thing I like to use a good teflon spray dry lube. Goes on wet, dries quickly to a thin film that doesn't attract dust or dirt.


----------



## dirty tools (Oct 10, 2013)

anti-size has metal in it.
use oil it is lighter and does not make a mess.


----------



## ome (Oct 11, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Oh gosh!  A clank means it's probably stuck!  Hah hah
> 
> Anti seize will be quite a mess after a few times taking off and putting it on.  And it will leave the spindle a mess too.  I wouldn't do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bernie, after getting the chuck plate off i looked at the spindle and it looked real clean , no chips ,and the threads on the back plate are new..
What do you do with that cleaner, run at back gears slow.

Thanks,
Jon


----------

